# Can you help my Transparent Noah??



## Whitnbettanoah (Jul 30, 2011)

I have searched the Internet for hours a day. No pet store can help. I have no idea what this could be. Please help a relatively new betta loving owner. His name is Noah and he is such a sweet boy. Thank you in advance! - Whitney*

Housing*
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 72(?)
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets and worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? Minimal daily*

Maintenance*
How often do you perform a water change? 1 every 10 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Maintainer

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water?no
*
Symptoms and Treatment

How has your betta fish's appearance changed?Once dark blue started turning clear. Not white, not covered but transparent. Spread in sections almost over night. Spread to gills head and fins. So clear, can see fecal trail in body. I would be happy to include photos if this helps.*

How has your betta fish's behavior changed? none what so ever. Fast, hungry and plenty of nesting.*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 1.5 weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill?no
How old is your fish 8 months- 1 year (approximately)?


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you please post some pictures? They might help....but I have no idea.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

OK first thing I can see is you're not doing water changes enough. In a 2.5g tank you should be doing 1 50% and 1 100% change a week, every 7 days. You're fish might be reacting from ammonia poison 

Someone else may jump in here though, I need to go out for a minute!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Whitney, welcome to the forum. I'm sorry it's under such serious circumstances. So, just so I'm understanding this right, are you saying Noah is turning transparent?? Seriously? :shock: I can honestly say I've never heard of this happening ever. I've heard of the fins turning transparent but it sounds like the body is turning clearish as well? 

Oh-kay. Well, first of all, Pitluvs is right about the water changes. Twice a week is best for a 2.5g tank. But I don't think that is what is causing Noah to turn ghosty. Judging from the fact that you've said his behavior hasn't changed at all and that he's still eating and active, I would say Noah's change to transparency is completely natural. It is not uncommon for bettas to change colors, it just sounds like Noah is taking this a step further and changing from colorful to colorless. 

If you can post before and after pics that would be excellent. For the moment, don't panic unless Noah's behavior changes drastically.


----------



## Whitnbettanoah (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello and thank you for your fast responses!

I greatly appreaciate the recommendations thus far. I will be sure to increase my water changes. I am in the process of researching larger tanks. I have a keen interest in the BIO ORB but it doesnt appear to have a large enough surface area for oxygen and nest building. Anyways, that is a post for another day. 

I would like to include what I feed him (and his brother Archy in a seperate tank) Betta Bio Gold 5 pellets a day and TOP FIN Freeze-Dried Bloodworms as a "snack" occassionaly.

I also use NUTRAFIN as their water conditioner.

I have posted some photos to Photobucket. The photos do not do my Noah justice. It appears the "clear" is almost pink, but it looks transparent. I have had family and friends write down descriptions and all have the word "clear" in them. I would hope this is a natural process, but it seems to come on rather quickly. Also, looking closer the past two days, his gills seem Pink.:-? But once again, I am not the expert and it is more than likely I do not know how to describe what I am seeing. I see no granules to indicate ich, there is no bloating or puffed scales, there appears to be no eye or fin rotting problems. The only thing I questioned was velvet, but it does not appear to be anything on his skin nor is there a gold tone when a flash is put on him. He is not scratchy or sinking or anything out of the norm. 

I would like to reinforce how dark blue my boy was prior to this change.

Please take a look and again thank you! I hope to be a long time member!

http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h412/harperlee1/


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I gather from his pictures is that he may be "marbling out"..
This link might help you figure out whether he is doing so.. There are pictures  If he is truly marbling out, it's nothing to worry about, it's in his genes  Just have fun watching the transformation!

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## Whitnbettanoah (Jul 30, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> From what I gather from his pictures is that he may be "marbling out"..
> This link might help you figure out whether he is doing so.. There are pictures  If he is truly marbling out, it's nothing to worry about, it's in his genes  Just have fun watching the transformation!
> 
> http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


Fightergirl,

How amazing is that?? This does resemble what is happening to Noah!! I will have to spend some time researching this. I am curious to see how quickly this change can happen.

THANK YOU


----------



## Whitnbettanoah (Jul 30, 2011)

Whitnbettanoah said:


> Fightergirl,
> 
> How amazing is that?? This does resemble what is happening to Noah!! I will have to spend some time researching this. I am curious to see how quickly this change can happen.
> 
> THANK YOU


By the way, your default is stunning:-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! And you're welcome! I'm glad you don't have to worry anymore .
It'll be fun to see what happens, you should definitely put up pics of his progress! I got a marble yesterday but he's going in reverse... From light to dark lol! Some transformations are just amazing like littlebittyfish's Panda : http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=74216&page=2
You should post there too! It'll be fun to see...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay, another marble! Whitney, I'm glad it's nothing serious.  Have fun with your ever-changing betta.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My friend's betta marbled when she was gone on vacation. Her grandparents stopped by every couple days to feed him, and they didn't really notice that he was marbling. When my buddy came home from her two-week-long trip, she freaked out and demanded to know why there was a different fish in her tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Yeah, I can see how that would be a HUGE surprise. By the way, gorgeous betta in your avatar.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! That's hilarious! I'm sure if I was in Whitney's place right now and didn't know what marbling was, I'd be freaking out too! XD


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> :lol: Yeah, I can see how that would be a HUGE surprise. By the way, gorgeous betta in your avatar.


Thank you! He's not mine at all though lol. Just a pic I found on the internet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, he's beautiful, whoever he belongs to.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Well, he's beautiful, whoever he belongs to.


I know, I'm jealous. XD


----------

